# How do I know when winter mix diesel is at the pump?



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm not planning on running my tractor this winter so am getting it tucked away, the tank is almost empty right now so I want to put winter diesel in it. I'm in Michigan, and bought diesel at the Marathon station today, but they didn't know if they had winter diesel. Should I assume that since I"m purchasing diesel on Nov 5 in Michigan it's winter diesel (I thought winter fuels started hitting pumps in October), or should I add an anti-gel to it just in case?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Don't presume anything.But I would presume its summer fuel yet.

truck stops are turning there fuel over every few days they get more in and tend not to blend or add aditives until it's to late sometimes.It adds to cost of fuel so they don't do it until they have to.

Usually something is posted on the pumps around here or they have separate pumps for #1 and #2 and you mix yourself as you see fit.

If you are not running it all winter no need for winter fuel!


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Fuel it and add a couple bottles of "power service" to the tank, it will be fine when needed...


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I agree add your favorite fuel conditioner top off with fuel run for ten minutes and put her to sleep .


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I agree. Just add winterizer. If you want to know what's at the pump, ask!


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

8350HiTech said:


> I agree. Just add winterizer. If you want to know what's at the pump, ask!


That was the first thing I did, and they gave me an incredibly helpful "I have no idea." So, I'll just pick up some diesel winterizer.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Our dealer posts it on the pump.


----------



## Smoothy (Apr 26, 2015)

Yeah our station will have a little sign on pump when they change over. I'm in northern Wisconsin and they haven't switched yet. I vote power service run and park.


----------



## Cozyacres (Jul 16, 2009)

I filled up yesterday and pumps said winterized diesel, north central Wisconsin. So its on its way


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

If you have an injector pump which is lubricated by fuel.you would be better off leaving summer fuel in it.You don't want to run winter fuel in warm weather.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Winterized at the pumps usually means it has a additive.#2 fuel + additive

Blended fuel typically is 50-50 #2 & #1

Some places will have a 70-30 blend also

Some places have seperate pumps for #1 & #2 and blend it yourself as the weather changes.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I bought a bottle of Power Service diesel winterizer to add. My concern was with diesel gelling in the filter while it sat, without adding anything. While I say I won't run it over the winter, that means I have no plans to. But it doesn't guarantee that's not what will happen.

Should I add a lubricant additive in the spring to protect my pump when I start running it again? This is my first diesel engine so I'm still learning the ropes.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Hayjosh said:


> I bought a bottle of Power Service diesel winterizer to add. My concern was with diesel gelling in the filter while it sat, without adding anything. While I say I won't run it over the winter, that means I have no plans to. But it doesn't guarantee that's not what will happen.
> 
> Should I add a lubricant additive in the spring to protect my pump when I start running it again? This is my first diesel engine so I'm still learning the ropes.


One of the biggest problems with using additives is it doesnt get mixed in well.It also mixes better when the fuel is warm then cold.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

When I add additives to a tank of fuel I add it to a tank that is nearly empty, then add the fuel on top of that. As the fuel is added it gets mixed in better vs adding a little bit of additive to a full tank of fuel.

Then I drive around to slosh the fuel in the tank to mix it up more and get it dispersed through the entire system. I've got a bunch of gasoline-powered toys I top off with gas and stabilizer in the fall, but never had to deal with diesel.


----------



## shortrow2 (Sep 25, 2017)

When the price jumps .30 cents per gallon.


----------

